

Show HN : Create your own HackerNews - sideproject
http://postatic.com

======
krapp
This would be more interesting to me, as someone who's building a forum as a
side project, if there were a bit more to it than a landing page.Why does a
simple landing page with an email form need to load that much javascript?

------
poseid
there is also the lamernews project (written in Ruby), and a small port that I
started writing with Node:
[https://github.com/mulderp/echojs](https://github.com/mulderp/echojs)

